# Heard or used these guys?



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

http://www.alfiecoffee.co.uk/

Anyone used this roaster?

If so can you recommend a bean for flat whites.

With regards to the spiel about the roasting process. Any comments?


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

I've never heard of them or used them....

Tasting Notes like "Light & mellow", "Medium" and "Medium - full bodied" aren't that "deep"

although it could be argued that they haven't bought into "pretentious b0ll0cks" either...

....until you reach the "roasted as nature intended" bit of "pretentious b0ll0cks"

Not an awful lot of detail on the actual beans either.... quite a few "Blah Blah blend....."

Give them a go and let us know.....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Give em a go, if you think its something that appeals to you but I'm not convinced by the roasting blurb though . @DavecUK is there any logic to the clean air bumph.

Re tasting notes, I get that people don't like airy fairly notes , but I'd expect a little more than " medium " , doesn't really speak to me as a specialty coffee that's being roasted with notes like that. Gives the impression of a commodity coffee supplier , albeit it if commodity then the beans aint retailing at commodity prices , with some roasting muff that I'v never come across as a selling point.

Proof is in the tasting though so give em a go if you want try a full strength and stunning crema


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Give em a go, if you think its something that appeals to you but I'm not convinced by the roasting blurb though . @DavecUK is there any logic to the clean air bumph.


Logic and coffee sometimes have an only distant relationship, marrketing and science are often not related at all. I snatched this from their site for comment.

Our traditional drum roasting machine has a special system where the coffee is roasted only with *clean air*. - So the same as a Gene Cafe, Dalian Amazon, Quest M3 and Bullet, all probat sample roasters, many large commercial roasters etc.. Sure there are some roasters which recirculate air (partial recirc) to save money, usually this air is scrubbed, Newhaus Neotec, Loring Smart Roasters and most of the big commercial boys including Probat have options for standard or recirculating roasters. Scrubbing is achieved either via afterburner, passing air through he gas burners (to afterburn, even electric scrubbing.........* Arguably it's much cheaper to purchase a non recirculating roaster and no proof it's better or worse, nothing to see here folks.*



*
*The reason we roast with clean air, is to avoid the toxic burnt gas fumes from going into the coffee bean. when roasting. A natural clean air roasted coffee as nature intended. - Nature never roasted coffee, it grew as a cherry which was generally eaten, nature intended nothing, humans invented roasting of coffee. Electric roasters have no fumes of burnt gas, many roasters shield the gas section from the beans and others don't. Nothing in those toxic fumes is going to affect the coffee from natural gas. Your going to get CO2 + water and if the flame isn't good varying amounts of carbon monoxide. The flame is usually not very good on cheap roasters where roasters try and change the gas flow using the gas valve in an attempt to modulate rate of rise and temperature etc.. e.g. cheaper Turkish and Chinese gas roasters. I have often seen this done with a broomstick when the gas valve is on the floor. Changing gas without changing air is bad as it's only incomplete combustion that produces carbon monoxide. Of course carbon monoxide is only poisonous to humans and is tasteless, odourless and does not affect the taste of coffee at all.* In any well maintained and correctly set up roaster, the Carbon Monoxide produced is negligible and the CO2 and Water vapour make no difference to the coffee, in fact it may help as the roast environment is lower in oxygen.*

This is very different to traditional roasting drum machines which have the gas burners under the drum, so the toxic fumes from the gas are absorbed into the beans and end up in your cup. A natural clean air roasted coffee as nature intended. - As said before nature intended nothing, *fumes from the gas do not end up in your cup and there are only more than negligible amounts of CO, by this I mean next to nothing, unless the roaster is badly set up, even then it will add nothing to the cup.*



*
*Personally, I think it's complete marketing crap.....you can all make up your own mind*. If you decide that they are right and I am wrong, you had better remove most/all of your favourite roasters from your list!*

*
*


----------

